# What is with these retched quadrant scores?



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

Full stock it gets between 1300-1400, which is worse than.....everything. With the Revolution 2.1.1 rom, which uses the GPU instead of the cpu we get up in the 1700s, better if it was 12 months ago. My Thunderbolt running CM7 @ 1.5ghz (single core) gets up over 2500! Any ideas what the problem is?

I will note that stock the part 3d parts of quadrant are TERRIBLE! The little moon is just a choppy mess moving around the big planet. With Revolution 2.1.1 all of that is smooth. Why would Google ship it like this?


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

A benchmark shouldn't be taken very seriously. They don't test real world usage. Does your phone SEEM faster than your tbolt when you use it? Mine certainly does. My dx could get 2250 long ago. Yet I'd rather run an intense app on my nexus.

Lesson to learn: don't take much stock in what a benchmark tells you. Actual results will vary


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

If you don't like the performance, you can send me your Nexus as I'm not concerned about quadrant scores. My address is...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Is Quadrant even optimized for multi-core devices? I'd bet money it's not optimized for ICS.


----------



## Asenduk (Jun 22, 2011)

thunderbolt is not 720p


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

imnuts said:


> If you don't like the performance, you can send me your Nexus as I'm not concerned about quadrant scores. My address is...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Haha classic


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Same results as devices running GB doing quadrant tests before it was optimized for GB. Give it time.


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes please don't worry about quadrant scores because my charge was scoring in the 2500's on 1.2ghz and it never performed anything close to my nexus.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Simple answer is, beyond benchmarks simply being a joke, Quadrant is not yet optimized for the GNex. The problem is the app, not the phone. Even when it is optimized, it will still be a joke. Uninstall it!


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Quadrant hasn't been updated to use ICS. If you search back, like someone said, you will find that the same thing happened for the first Gingerbread phones.

When it updates I'm sure you'll be more than pleased, although it is just a number. They're all just numbers.


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

If your worried about benchmarks check this screenie.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

People also need to keep in mind that the Galaxy Nexus has a dramatically higher resolution so it's pushing a LOT more pixels.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

My droid x on Ice cream sand which beats my gn. Yet the nexus is smoother and more fluid. The x keeps up but I'd rather play a game or do anything on my nexus rather than the dx on ics


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Benchmarks are generally of little use for me. What matters is whether the device is fluid and smooth enough for me. As of 4.0.3 my Nexus definitely is... With any kernel I've tried.

I did run a CF Bench on three kernels, stock Birdman and another showed fastest device.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

The nice thing about quadrant is...if you don't like the results just keep running the test until you get the number you want.


----------

